# Memorial Day 2015KBB Sale at Big Box Stores



## rabbithutch (May 5, 2015)

Does anyone know if the big box stores will offer the traditional Memorial Day charcoal sales this year - 2015.

I'm getting low and might have to buy some before then, but how much I buy will depend on whether or not these specials are likely to happen.

:sausage:


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2015)

They have had them every year for as long as I can remember. I still have over 100 pounds but I will be buying more.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mummel (May 5, 2015)

What stores?  I need to stock up for our camping trips.


----------



## nptwnsmkr (May 5, 2015)

mummel said:


> What stores?  I need to stock up for our camping trips.


Lowes and Home Depot usually have 2-20lb bags at a discounted price for both Memorial Day and Labor Day weekends. If i remember correctly its around $10-15, limit two.


----------



## mummel (May 5, 2015)

$10 for 20lbs.  But do they have the large pieces?  The small ones are crappy.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 5, 2015)

Home Depot just had a "spring black Friday" sale. Two bags of 17.6 lbs for $9.88! They also had the 2x20 bags for the same price...


----------



## nptwnsmkr (May 5, 2015)

mummel said:


> $10 for 20lbs.  But do they have the large pieces?  The small ones are crappy.


two 20lb bags of KBB for $10-15 limited to 2 two packs


----------



## mummel (May 5, 2015)

I'll post a deal here when I find it.  Others please do the same!


----------



## mummel (May 5, 2015)

Does Kingsford have larger brickets? I find these too small and they burn out quickly. 













805d392972f32a0a1d2bb61b16a753b9.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 5, 2015


----------



## rabbithutch (May 7, 2015)

I have found the Memorial Day sale on at Wal*Mart in the past in addition to Lowe's and Home Despot.


----------



## docdog (May 15, 2015)

Does anybody know of a store that does similar sales but for lump charcoal?  Specifically for SOCAL.


----------



## joe black (May 15, 2015)

I get RO lump at Lowes during the regular holiday sales with no limit.


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 16, 2015)

Walmart right now is doing 2 15lb bags for $7.94


http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/...363810238529260&affillinktype=10&veh=mweb:aff


----------



## welshrarebit (May 21, 2015)

The sale is on! $9.88 for two bags of 18.6 lb. five bag limit at HD and two bag limit at lowes. 

The sale starts today and ends on Monday.


----------



## mummel (May 21, 2015)

Who has the 2X 20lb bags for $9.98 again?


----------



## welshrarebit (May 21, 2015)

mummel said:


> Who has the 2X 20lb bags for $9.98 again?



The ad for lowes has both sizes listed at the same price but says "selection varies by location."

My local HD, when they had their "spring Black Friday" sale, had the smaller bags right by the door and the 2x20 lb bags in the BBQ section for the same price.

I have more than enough to last me for a long time so I won't be getting any until at least Labor Day...


----------



## rabbithutch (May 22, 2015)

The Memorial Day flyers in the newspaper for both Lowes and HD have come out without any mention of special sale prices on KBB.  I'm going to drop in this PM just to see if they have the pallets loaded.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (May 22, 2015)

I have been to 5-6 Lowes and Home Depots this week. (With my job I end up at one or the other at least three times a week)  Both have the two fer sale but I have not seen any 20 pound bags, just 18.6.


----------



## mummel (May 22, 2015)

Here check the Lowes website:













Charcoal.png



__ mummel
__ May 22, 2015


----------



## rabbithutch (May 22, 2015)

Yep, the bags are 2x18lbs.  HD and Lowes have them for just shy of a sawbuck.  WalMartian had them for just shy of $15.  I didn't see any limit signs on the pallets but I stopped at 2 at each store.  I'll probably go back this weekend and stock up for my SIL.  144 lbs will last me 'til Labor Day . . .  I think.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 22, 2015)

rabbithutch said:


> Yep, the bags are 2x18lbs.  HD and Lowes have them for just shy of a sawbuck.  WalMartian had them for just shy of $15.  I didn't see any limit signs on the pallets but I stopped at 2 at each store.  I'll probably go back this weekend and stock up for my SIL.  144 lbs will last me 'til Labor Day . . .  I think.



There's always the Fourth of July sale if you run low...


----------



## sfprankster (May 22, 2015)

Wally World is listed as 2x 15 lb bags online for $7.94.


----------



## rabbithutch (May 22, 2015)

This is what I found at the local wallyworld about 2:00 this PM:













22 May 2015 006.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ May 22, 2015






Those are the double 18lb packs.  Lowes and HD had them for $9.88.


----------



## tropics (May 22, 2015)

rabbithutch said:


> This is what I found at the local wallyworld about 2:00 this PM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wally had the twin 15# for $7.98 in Ma. this weekend so were ever up in smoke you are


----------



## welshrarebit (May 22, 2015)

My lowes has both sizes of bags for the same price next to each other.


----------



## b-one (May 22, 2015)

Thumbs Up













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ May 22, 2015





I just got back from HD! Will most likely make another trip!!


----------



## sfprankster (May 22, 2015)

rabbithutch said:


> This is what I found at the local wallyworld about 2:00 this PM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the link to the *Wally World Kingsford 2-15# price*

$7.94*  *in SF Bay Area stores, where everything is notoriously over-priced.

I was over in Santa Cruz today and the HD is almost sold out already. The person in line ahead of me purchased a full pallet. I wish I could fit that much in the back of my Prius. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I only bought 4-2 packs. If I get the chance, I may swing by the Seaside HD and snatch a few more after work Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## 94r2 (May 27, 2015)

Lowes is showing the 2x18.6 lbers still offered (last day is today)


----------



## texascoast (May 31, 2015)

To help with the sales price on anything, at Home Depot, if you are veteran you can show your Military ID or a copy of your DD214 they will give you a 10% discount!

My HD will do it anytime, not just Holidays!!!!


----------



## weberkettleman (Aug 9, 2015)

Let's keep this thread spinning. Looking for Bricks or Lump on sale...  Mid August I see nothing...


----------



## weberkettleman (May 27, 2017)

Hey it's been almost 2 years now.  It's on sale again! I'm in for 5-2 packs.


----------

